# Mangrove Jacks M20 dry yeast



## Newbrewer11 (7/5/17)

Hi,
I've just joined up and I was keen to find out if anyone has had any experience with the Mangrove Jacks M20 yeast. I've looked around the net and there is a lot of chat about their new craft series but nothing specific to the M20 yeast. Just interested to find out what people thought of it. I've never had great results with the WB06 dry yeast. Always been too tart for my liking. If there was a dry yeast out there that could produce something with more banana flavour in it I've love to give it a try.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/5/17)

I've had good results with M20, it doesn't throw heaps of bananas but will be closer to a legit hefe than WB06.


----------



## Rambo (7/5/17)

Just kegged my first beer using M20 this week. Never used WB06 (only liquid yeasts) so can't give a comparison, but I'm enjoying the beer it produced. Next wheat I make will be using the M20 again for sure. Probably not up there with the liquid varieties but close enough for my palate and much more convenient.


----------



## Newbrewer11 (7/5/17)

Thanks for the quick reply guys.
That's great to hear. I've used a couple of liquid yeasts (WLP300 and WLP351) for a few hefe's in the past. You get great results but the liquid yeasts are just getting too expensive I think. When you look around there really don't seem to be any dry wheat yeast alternatives to WB06.
It's getting a bit late now to brew another hefe for me. I just rely on the ambient temp under the house for fermentation but I'm definitely going to buy some M20 for my next batch.


----------



## Rambo (7/5/17)

Where are you located. I thought it would be great time of year to ferment at ambient.


----------



## Newbrewer11 (7/5/17)

I'm in Sydney. It's around 17c under the house so not that bad, I know. But I'd like to get up around 20 to try and bring out as much of the banana phenols as the yeast has to offer. I just bottled a Belgian hefe last week. So I've got a fair bit to get through. I used the WB06 yeast and although the beer isn't too bad it's just limited by that yeast in my opinion. Too tart. I know it will mellow out in the next few weeks but it's just a disappointing flavour for mine.


----------



## sixfignig (8/5/17)

I've had very good success with it at 22C. Threw enough Banana for me.


----------



## labels (8/5/17)

Really impressed with this yeast and doing my 2nd Dunkelweizen with it.

Compared to Wyeast 3068 it performs very similar and has really great banana esters and clove phenolics. No need to stress the yeast to achieve this. 18C will give good esters, 22C will throw more. I do 24hrs at 20C and then pump it to 24C for a week before letting it fall to ambient. It's in the keg after 14 days - bloody fantastic!


----------



## Newbrewer11 (9/5/17)

sixfignig said:


> I've had very good success with it at 22C. Threw enough Banana for me.


Do you mean the M20 yeast or the WB06?


----------



## Newbrewer11 (9/5/17)

Newbrewer11 said:


> Do you mean the M20 yeast or the WB06?


When I did my recent hefe with the WB06 we had a warm Easter here in Sydney and with a small heat pad under my fermenter I managed to keep the temp at a constant 21c. The beer gave off a pleasant enough smell. Predominantly light banana aroma,very clean over all but the flavour was more at the top end of the pallet. Too tart. Anyway I've probably gone on enough about that yeast. Not my fav :unsure:


----------



## fletcher (9/5/17)

i've used M20 twice and had great experiences both times. mine fermented a bit lower, at 19c and 20c respectively so next time I'll increase it a bit more to push the banana. I still got it at those temps but it was restrained.


----------



## RobB (9/5/17)

I'll add to the chorus of approval for M20. It produces a nice weissbier with a touch of banana and spice which I find to be more vanilla than clove, but it's still very good.

It only manages 70% apparent attenuation for me, but I have never noticed any unpleasant sweetness even with the low IBUs which are typical for the style.


----------



## labels (13/12/18)

Reviving an old thread, I have had a lot more experience with wheat yeast strains. Basically, I've used three of them fairly extensively and they are Wy 3068, Mangrove Jacks M20 and Danstar Munich wheat beer yeast.

They all have quite different characteristics and I personally find they are not really interchangeable.

Wy3068 is a great yeast and if you follow Wyeast's recommendations you can't go far wrong. It is expensive though.

Danstar Munich is my least favourite. It over attenuates for the style and I end up with a thin beer, low in sweetness and body which gives it a dry, watery finish with minimal body. The beer also ends up fairly clear which is out of style. Tried different fermentation temperatures but not much difference.

Mangrove Jacks is the easiest to use but can also be the hardest to get hold of. Starting fermentation temp at 30C and allowing to fall back to 25C will give a nice balance of clove and banana. Not only that, it is much lower in attenuation and will leave a lot more body in the beer and residual sweetness especially if you've used Pilsner malt, and that is much closer to the original German Wheat beers you can buy.

Take into consideration that wheat malt does not produce a full bodied beer but exactly the opposite, a thin bodied beer. It does leave lots of head forming proteins and great head retention but don't get these attributes confused, it can still be thin bodied. High carbonation helps as it gives the impression of more body but only to a point and kegged beer can be difficult to pour with high carbonation/high protein beers. My normal grist is 55% wheat malt to 45% barley malt so a lower attenuating yeast is ideal. My recommendation is Mangrove Jacks M20.


----------



## Osangar (16/1/19)

labels said:


> Reviving an old thread, I have had a lot more experience with wheat yeast strains. Basically, I've used three of them fairly extensively and they are Wy 3068, Mangrove Jacks M20 and Danstar Munich wheat beer yeast.
> 
> They all have quite different characteristics and I personally find they are not really interchangeable.
> 
> ...




I just picked up M20 Mangrove jacks, can't wait to try it after reading your post on the results. thanks mate.

I also grabbed one named Lallemand Munich Classic, have you had any experience with this one, and any tips on fermentation temps ?


----------



## chthon (17/1/19)

I have used for weizen, for a raspberry weizen and for a Leffe clone (Leffe seems to be a Kristalweizen).
It is a tasty yeast, however, i don't really like the banana, so I overpitched and tried to keep the fermentation temperature at around 20°C for the Leffe clone, it has a nice clove taste, without rest at 45°C in the mash.
Next up is a Weizenbock.

The only thing I have with it is that head retention is completely absent. When priming for 3 to 4 volumes of carbondioxide, I got a big head on my weizen, but you could see it disappear, as if there was something fatty in the beer.


----------



## labels (17/1/19)

chthon said:


> I have used for weizen, for a raspberry weizen and for a Leffe clone (Leffe seems to be a Kristalweizen).
> It is a tasty yeast, however, i don't really like the banana, so I overpitched and tried to keep the fermentation temperature at around 20°C for the Leffe clone, it has a nice clove taste, without rest at 45°C in the mash.
> Next up is a Weizenbock.
> 
> The only thing I have with it is that head retention is completely absent. When priming for 3 to 4 volumes of carbondioxide, I got a big head on my weizen, but you could see it disappear, as if there was something fatty in the beer.


Keeping the temperature low will suppress the banana flavor. However the yeast has little to do with head formation/retention. Mash higher, do not use Whirlfloc on a wheat beer and be careful with any other floculating chemicals - and serve in clean glasses


----------

